# Hello from LoVey



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

I haven't gotten on the forum for a while but wanted you to know that LoVey is doing great! She is thrilled with her arial amusement park and zips up there as soon as her and I have some cuddle time. She is flying amazingly well. She did well from the beginning and her maneuvering skills just keep getting better! She is still in breeding condition but hasn't laid any eggs, nor have a seen any signs of distress. I've been rearranging her cage often and of course have nothing in there that looks like a nesting area. She is still her sweet bossy self, even with her hormones being elevated. She frequently lands on top of my head which I feel she's doing as a means of sliding into the dominant position. I remove her quickly to let her know that even though I love her, I have to be the top birdy in our two member flock. Plus, I dont want to walk around with poop on my head lol. Here's a picture of her enjoying her salad which must be served on that little blue plate 😂. Anyway, I just wanted to pop in and let you all know how well she's been doing. She'll be 8 months old tomorrow! I'm so in love with her!!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*She's looking as beautiful as ever and enjoying her healthy meal!
Well done, LoVey. 💜💜 *


----------

